# VERY sensitive stomach



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

We love Wellness Simple Limited Ingredient Lamb and Oats


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi from the UK too. Im sorry you are all going through this, I understand only too well. I am pleased to read you have taken in a three days sample, I will be very surprised if that comes back clear. Is this the first three day sample tested? You story is almost identical to ours with Chester who is four this month. We found he had campylobacter when we did the three day test and he had two strong courses of antibiotics to clear it. His bowel was inflamed from the constant bouts of runs and he's now diagnosed with Inflamatory Bowel Disease. He also has allergies which show through stomach and skin symptoms and is on what will probably be lifelong antibiotics which have an anti Inflamatory benefit, antacids and antihistamines. He also cant have anything chicken which seems surprisingly common in dogs we have heard. It's been a long journey but the recipe seems right now, as right as it can be and the next step is an endoscopy to check we haven't missed anything as sometimes he can go two or three days without wanting food and clearly looks nauseous. 
He is now on a single protein diet and I would suggest that for your dog if you can, or raw, raw diets often sort out many dogs allergies and we do give him part raw and would do more if he was on a more varied diet but for now we have to keep to duck. He is wheat free and gluten free mostly too. We use wainwrights duck trays of wet food (pets at home) and happy dog wheat free mixer and james Wellbeloved duck puppy or junior kibble simply because it has less rice in than adult .... but will be changing that soon to a non rice one. 
I would try a single protein diet of something she hasn't been exposed to much before whether it be duck, rabbit, turkey, lamb, fish or venison. And then remove wheat. 
It's the best move for a dog with a very sensitive and or allergic stomach and in fact I spoke to a specialist dietician at Crufts last year when we had just begun this regime and he agreed its the best move and should be adhered to for a year before very very carefully and gradually then adding another ingredient.
I hope you find a solution soon and get some answers, I know how distressing it is  
Please feel free to contact me anytime about it.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Try Farmina N&D Wild Cod Ancestral Grain or Chicken Ancestral Grain. They are very simple yet protein rich foods with no protein fillers. In the USA the food is available on-line and in stores in certain markets but you should be able to get it in the UK.

The quality is extremely high as you would expect from an Italian food company.

This food line will be a force in the USA as people try it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm in the US, both of my Goldens have sensitive stomachs. 

I switched them to Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive skin and stomach three years ago, they're doing great on it. I tried various dog brands and formulas before trying this. 

It is Salmon, has rice and oatmeal which is gentle on their stomachs and easily digested. It does not contain corn, wheat, or soy. 

I'm not sure if you have it available in the UK or not.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

hi! We went through the same thing with our golden. We found Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison and have had wonderful luck!


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm in the US, both of my Goldens have sensitive stomachs.
> 
> I switched them to Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive skin and stomach three years ago, they're doing great on it. I tried various dog brands and formulas before trying this.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, this food is preserved with Ethoxyquin.

Farmina N&D Wild Cod takes a similar approach with fish and oats but no Ethoxyquin.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rob S. said:


> Unfortunately, this food is preserved with Ethoxyquin.
> 
> Farmina N&D Wild Cod takes a similar approach with fish and oats but no Ethoxyquin.


Some info I found regarding this additive:




> Ethoxyquin — Controversial Dog Food Additive
> by MIKE SAGMAN
> 
> Ethoxyquin is a fat preservative sometimes used in dog food that has garnered a controversial reputation.
> ...


FDA Info:
http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfcfr/CFRSearch.cfm?fr=573.380


----------

